# Take me Ice Fishing!



## IcingtheFish (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all,

My friend and I have never ice fished or fished before and we are looking for a party or person to tag along with!

If you're in the Massachusetts area or southern/seacoast New Hampshire area and going anytime between Monday, Feb. 20th until Wed, Feb 22nd, we would really like to experience what it's like! So, if you don't mind introducing some newbies to this sport, let me know!

Or perhaps if anyone knows of any ice fishing rental places in those areas, where you can rent equipment and fish right there?

We don't have any permits to fish but we're not sure if its required if you are just tagging along. Hope to hear from ya!


----------

